# Land for lease NE Georgia For 2013/2014



## ccfrasstchief (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking for anything up to 300 acres thats located in Lincoln, Wilkes, Oglethorpe, Elbert, Madison, Hart or Franklin counties. Any help locating some land would be appreciated.  

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## NGaIrish (Feb 14, 2013)

*Stephens Co Club*

Dont know of any land but we have a club if your interested.

PM me for info


----------



## ccfrasstchief (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump


----------

